# White dots on filter media during cylce??



## mconigs78 (Jul 31, 2009)

I have had my tank cycling now for about 3 weeks now(fishless). I tested the water the other day and I was getting very high nitrite levels. I have an AC110 on my tank and I am getting these little white dots on the filter media. It almost looks like a mold. If someone knows that this is or what to do please help me. Thanks


----------



## rglens (Aug 14, 2009)

I am too, but only about 2 weeks into the cycle. Thanks for asking the question!


----------



## armedbiggiet (Jun 9, 2009)

Never hear that before but if it is kinda hairy than it is mold... high nitrite levels is normal. Here, I am not advertising any one but the product "Bio Zyme" for fresh water are the thing you should use in here and that is my secreat to setup my clients tanks. It would be safe for fish in a very short time, cheap in price in that little yellow jar and no shelving time like most of the brands.


----------



## mconigs78 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok thanks i will try the biozyme. do i also need to do another water change since my nitrite levels are so high? I also have my heater set at about 80 degrees do I need to drop it a little?


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

High nitrite levels won't stall a fishless cycle. A high nitrate level can lead to a pH crash if it goes on long enough and that can stall a cycle at around a pH of 6.2 or less. Many of the additives have been tried and proven to be useless but not everyone agrees with that evaluation, one such it seems is Armedbiggiet. If you are already into your nitrite spike phase, you are well on your way to a cycled tank.


----------

